# Order 28RSS



## Wadezilla (Apr 16, 2004)

Well this is my first post , Have been reading posts on here for about a month now . I have learned a lot from everyone. Well here is my story â€¦..We order our Outback 28 RSS on Feb 28 with a delivery being end of April â€¦got a call from dealership today saying â€œthere is a oven shortageâ€ and was giving two optionsâ€¦

1.	take the outback w/out the oven and get 100 credit
2.	wait until 1st week in June for our outback .

So we decided to wait for the factory install ovenâ€¦..positive side to this we get 2005 Outback instead of a 2004 at the same price


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They were only going to give you $100 for the oven? My dealer told me it would somewhere in the $400-$500 range to have one installed when they became available. We decided to go with out it for now. We don't do much baking when camping, and if we do, we always have the 'ole reliable "Coleman Camp Oven", and the cast iron dutch oven. We might look for a small toaster oven for when we have shore power too.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Only $100? Give me a break! Tough to wait, but the oven sure is nice to have. We used it several times on our last trip, those Cinnamon rolls sure were great


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

> those Cinnamon rolls sure were great


sunny That's exactly what we used ours for


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard. I am chiming in because I would think, and some one else is doing this on the forum, they could just install it when the oven comes in and you could go ahead and take delivery?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh no! The 2005 Outbacks are out??? ALREADY? I purchased our 2004 in late January...less than three months ago! We already have "last year's model"?









Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy...
It happens to us all. I thought I was "Da Man" in 2002, when I had a 2003 model!


----------



## Wadezilla (Apr 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> They were only going to give you $100 for the oven? My dealer told me it would somewhere in the $400-$500 range to have one installed when they became available.


This oven shortage is really crazy. The options I had on the oven issue werenâ€™t that great $100 credit & no oven have on installed later @ 5x oven the price. So to wait another 30 days for a trailer w/an oven not that bad. I guess â€¦â€¦Got to think positive!

Thanks again to everyone on this sight I have learn a lot in a friendly atmosphere!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with Randy. I just took delivery of our 04 and it is dated.









Any changes with the 05 models?

Thor


----------

